# Lg dryer keeps blowing thermal fuses



## cfclay

I have replaced my third thermal fuse just now and am reading  on different forums that maybe I should have replaced the high limit thermostat also.   
Dryer is totally clean of all lint, the exhaust flows freely, and I've checked the continuity of the heating element and thermostat.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What's the amp on the breaker and what is the gauge of the supply line?


----------



## cfclay

oldognewtrick said:


> What's the amp on the breaker and what is the gauge of the supply line?




I think I found the problem.   I checked continuity of the thermostat- but I didn't do another test recommended on repair clinic.com where you put the thermostat on a hot plate and check to see if continuity is broken when you exceed 160 degrees.     I think then thermostat isn't shutting off.


----------



## jeff1

Hi,

No model# posted.
Which thermostat?

jeff.


----------



## cfclay

Lg DLE7177WM.   High Limit Thermostat 6931EL3001E


----------



## jeff1

We are usually more interested in the operating thermostat/thermistor than the safety/high limit thermostat since the operating on is what cycles the heat on and off during the cycle.....changing the high limit/safety one will not hurt. We would oftne ( no clothes ) take the dryer temp at the exhaust ( heat on and off temps ) to make sure the dryer is not getting too hot during the cycle.

A copy:

If you find a blown thermal fuse, always clean, change, adjust the venting system and vent hood first, then it is sometimes a good idea to replace the operating thermostat at the same time.

jeff.


----------



## cfclay

Do you know where the operating thermostat is for this unit?   I'm just following things I'm reading online and following the troubleshooting the steps there.  Is this what you are calling the operating thermostat?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As I recall, the trouble shooting steps where to (obviously check exhaust and clean all lint out- the dryer now looks new on the inside and the path of exhaust is clean- 18 inches to wall and probably another 18 inches outside) check the high limit thermostat, fuse, and heating element for continuity.

Wonder why they didn't recommend changing this part attached?


----------



## jeff1

> the dryer now looks new on the inside and the path of exhaust is clean- 18 inches to wall and probably another 18 inches outside



Also vent hood.

Check the temps with the heat cycling on and off...





Thermometer, pocket 0ºto 220°f



> Do you know where the operating thermostat is for this unit?



Always on the fan blower housing. 
Many today use a thermistor instead of a traditional thermostat for cycling the heat on and off during the cycle...this is the operating thermostat.

jeff.


----------



## cfclay

Problem solved.   I replaced the high limit thermostat and the fuse and it worked.


----------



## jeff1

Glad it is working 
Anybody using those dryer sheets?...if yes, remove the thermistor and clean it off to make sure no build up on it from the sheets which can hamper the temps.

jeff.


----------



## cfclay

Actually we don't use those.   I don't know why we don't - but there's probably a reason


----------

